# Fulfillment that uses Alstyle



## djslue2 (Oct 30, 2017)

Anyone know of a Fulfillment company that uses Altyle?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Stantse (Oct 5, 2017)

What exactly do you mean by Altyle? I've searched on Google but I'm not convinced with an answer. I really don't get it. Are the first two letters stands for Artificial Intelligent? 

I don't think a fulfillment or a shipping service or both need any Artificial Intelligent. https://planetexpress.com/ has a shipping cost calculator but most of the others also have the more or less same services. Hope to get a reply from you soon.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

they meant 'ALSTYLE', a brand of garments

it is now a subsidary of gildan, purchased for $110M around july 2016


----------

